# Friendly Reminder: Discussion of Torrents/Pirate Software = Wrath Of Mr. Test.



## Chris (Dec 13, 2007)

I don't care what you download, but please don't discuss and/or link related sites here.


----------



## Nerina (Dec 13, 2007)

Yes I learned that lesson lol


----------



## Ojinomoto (Dec 16, 2007)




----------



## amonb (Dec 16, 2007)

That makes perfect sense to me


----------



## Zepp88 (Dec 16, 2007)

Is internet porn still an okay topic? And methods which to acquire it?


----------



## amonb (Dec 16, 2007)

Zepp88 said:


> Is internet porn still an okay topic? And methods which to acquire it?



I vote yes. where is JJ?


----------



## Apophis (Dec 16, 2007)




----------



## Chris (Dec 17, 2007)

Zepp88 said:


> Is internet porn still an okay topic? And methods which to acquire it?



If you like IP bans, sure.


----------



## garcia3441 (Dec 18, 2007)

Chris said:


> If you like IP bans, sure.



In other words Chris votes no.


----------



## Zepp88 (Dec 22, 2007)

No internet porn?


Shit.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Dec 24, 2007)




----------

